# Fescue Renovation



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A different appraoch.....from Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-types/grasses-and-grazing/toxic-endophyte-tall-fescue-renovation?utm_source=E-newsletters&utm_campaign=48419bcfb9-0616_PF_Digital_Edition&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_ce73e33a7d-48419bcfb9-87097801


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

In the process of doing this right now. Sprayed about a month ago, and 2 weeks ago planted cowpeas, soybeans, millet, daikon radish and a brassica mix for the summer. Novel endophyte fescue will go in in the fall.


----------

